# 量词：颗 / 粒



## Staarkali

大家好，

颗和粒这两个量词都和小东西来用的，比如米，牙，钻石，珠子等。那有什么差别呢？为什么米是用粒，为什么牙是用颗呢？

谢谢！


----------



## YangMuye

沒這回事。顆粒沒有太大區別。
“春種一粒粟，秋收萬顆子。”


----------



## kofboss

颗和粒还是有区别的，虽然都是用来形容小东西，
粒形容的东西比颗还要小，
比如一颗钻石，这个钻石可以比较大，
一粒钻石，这个钻石就比较小。


----------



## AVim

staarkali said:


> 颗和粒这两个量词都和小东西来用的,比如米,牙,钻石,珠子等。那有什么差别呢?为什么米是用粒,为什么牙是用颗呢?



我的*感觉*是 "*粒*" 除了量词的功能外,同时*强调*东西的*小*,小的形状和大小跟“小米粒”差不多;而"*颗*"的这层意思相对淡化了。

我试着来分析一下您的例子:

一粒米:通常都用*粒*,我没听到过”一颗米“的说法。不讨论了。
一颗牙:不用“*粒*”,因为牙齿的体积偏大,而且形状也不像。
一颗/粒钻石:都可以。*一颗*钻石,可以指比较大的钻石(39克拉), 也可以指较小的钻石(1克拉); 但是*一粒*钻石,往往指比较小的钻石(比如1克拉的)。
一颗/粒珠子:都可以,原因同上。

这可能与地区有关,不同地方会有不同的理解也有可能。


----------



## YangMuye

> 颗和粒还是有区别的，虽然都是用来形容小东西，
> 粒形容的东西比颗还要小，
> 比如一颗钻石，这个钻石可以比较大，
> 一粒钻石，这个钻石就比较小。


很遺憾，我無這種感覺。


> 一粒米:通常都用粒,我没听到过”一颗米“的说法。不讨论了。


我已經舉例了。有些地方現在也用。


> 春種一粒粟，秋收萬顆子。





> 方言。犹言一点点。《中国民间故事选·打绥定》：“ 刘瘟牛 刚刚跑脱，大队红军赓即就进了城，只差*一颗米*没有活捉住他。”





> 一颗牙:不用“粒”,因为牙齿的体积偏大,而且形状也不像。


說“一粒牙”完全沒問題。不舉例了。


> 这可能与地区有关,不同地方会有不同的理解也有可能。


在我看來，顆和粒沒有半點區別。撘配只是習慣問題。文言文也應該是没區別的。

“顆”和“粒”本義都是一种“米”的果實，然後引伸出了“像米粒一樣”的意思。


----------



## Staarkali

那是不是颗比较常用呢？貌似只有几个情况下能用粒。


----------



## Ghabi

AVim said:


> 我的*感觉*是 "*粒*" 除了量词的功能外,同时*强调*东西的*小*,小的形状和大小跟“小米粒”差不多;而"*颗*"的这层意思相对淡化了。


That's also how I feel, Avim.



> 这可能与地区有关,不同地方会有不同的理解也有可能。


Yup. Chinese is used by sooooo many people, in fact I'd be very surprised if people all share the same understanding!


----------



## samanthalee

staarkali said:


> 那是不是颗比较常用呢？貌似只有几个情况下能用粒。


那要看你所在地的语言习惯。我们在新加坡就比较常用“粒” （可能是受闽南语影响）。我们这里会听到“一粒米”，“一粒钻石”，“一粒球”，“一粒苹果”……


----------



## Geysere

大致同意AVim的解释, 但是我记得小时候常受教育: 吃饭要吃到一颗米都不剩!
"一粒牙"我也听过,但我不这么说. 我也不会说 "一颗胡椒粉", 虽然可以接受. 感觉还是稍大一点的用"颗", 小一点的用"粒". 个人习惯吧.


----------



## BODYholic

In general,
粒 is used for round solid (may or may not be small) objects. E.g. 珠子, 足球, 橙 & etc.
颗 is used for small (may or may not be round) solid objects. E.g. 钻石, 牙, 星 & etc.

For some reasons, there are exceptions.
1. 一粒米 - Although it is obvious that rice is not round in shape, it is used as 'a grain of rice'. If you look at how 粒 is written, I think it is definitely a legitimate use for 米.
2. 一粒钻石 vs 一颗钻石 - If you say 粒, I would imagine it is a round diamond. For any other shapes, I would use 颗.

To make the differentiation even more complicated, 颗tends to have the meaning of emphasis, and it is also more poetic. 粒, on the other hand, is coarse.
地上掉了一*粒*苹果。(general statement)
这*颗*苹果是我爱人送的。(emphasizing on the preciousness of the apple).

我家有十几*粒*篮球，只有这一*颗*是我爸送的。

一*颗*红豆 (a Chinese song) - While 一*粒*红豆 is definitely correct, it sounds unpolished. It's ok if you use it in day-to-day conversation.


----------



## Geysere

BODYholic said:


> 地上掉了一*粒*苹果。(general statement)
> 我家有十几*粒*篮球，只有这一*颗*是我爸送的。


  I really can't imagine using 粒 with such large items as apple and basketball! It sounds to me the one speaking must be a giant...  Regional difference is really great!


----------



## BODYholic

Oh yes, it is indeed different from place to place.

We also say 一粒西瓜 which can be even bigger than a basketball.

I suppose you say 一颗西瓜 from where you are. I am quite certain that this _is_ uncommon in Singapore.  


Posted via mobile

Edited:
聊聊新加坡的华语与中国的普通话 - 时事沙龙 -  随笔南洋网 新加坡华文论坛 (refer to post #13 & #14).


----------



## Geysere

BODYholic said:


> I suppose you say 一颗西瓜 from where you are. I am quite certain that this uncommon in Singapore.


 Not really. I would say 一颗葡萄/樱桃/枣 or something of similar size, but 一个苹果/西瓜/柠檬.


----------



## Jessie.D

我的建议是没必要一定通过语法的方式掌握这两个量词的用法
其实即使是中国人，也并没有真的学习过什么时候用“粒”，什么时候用“颗”
我觉得楼主朋友还是可以灵活掌握这两个量词的用法，也就是说通过多听中国人讲话，或者多与中国人交流的方式感受它们之间的区别。

例如“珍珠”这个词，有的人习惯说“一颗珍珠”，有的人习惯说“一粒珍珠”，也许严格意义上讲是有所为的对于不对，但实际在日常中国人的交流中，无论说哪一种都没有问题，都常见，一点都不影响交流，也不会觉得奇怪的。

再有，前面朋友提到“一粒苹果”和“一颗苹果”，其实最常用的是“一个苹果”。西瓜也不太常有人会说“一颗西瓜”，同样普遍是“一个西瓜”。: )

因为个人也在学习韩国语，和汉语有类似的量词语法，学习过程中也没有去具体学习“为什么”或者“怎么用”，因为这也许是韩国人也无法讲明白的事情，即是语法书上有讲解，但语法书上的讲解很多时候是连母语国人也理解不了的话。

量词这类语法更倾向于从适应这个语种的语言习惯下手，比起“所以然”，张口就来的语言习惯其实更加自然。


----------



## BODYholic

Geysere said:


> Not really. I would say 一颗葡萄/樱桃/枣 or something of similar size, but 一个苹果/西瓜/柠檬.



Just curious, no hidden agenda.

It is 一粒鱼丸 in Singapore. Since it's approximate the size of 葡萄, is it correct to say 一颗鱼丸 in China?


----------



## Geysere

I think it's OK, but we seem to come up with 一个 most of the time, also for 葡萄, 樱桃, and many other things. Only when we want to say it seriously or write it down do we choose between those classifiers.


----------



## BODYholic

Thank you.


----------



## Cependant

我只能說，這因人而異。很多東西都是要從環境學的。每個語言都一樣，舉例來說，你在美國一個非French-Speaking的地方，可以說是不可能學好所謂的「現代法文」，也就是比較口語的說法。學一個語言學久之後，就會有「語感」，也就是說，聽到某個句子，如果那是錯的，直覺就會告訴你那是錯的。
例如說：I love you for _my all_ life.
雖然你那一瞬間講不出哪裡錯，可是你知道那是錯的
應該改為：I love you for _all my_ life.

中文的單位量詞很重要的，想起我以前在台灣住的時候，數學考試單位量詞寫錯還會被扣分！
加油吧！


----------



## WiIIaM

楼上好多貌似都南方的...既然颗粒能作为一个并列词组,肯定是差不多的.在北方尤其北京附近,我的感觉是颗比较大,粒强调小(同上观点~);粒同时是带儿化音的,说起来更轻松更口语一些.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Staarkali said:


> 为什么牙是用颗呢？


「顆」是小頭似的東西(說文：顆, 小頭也； 韻會：今言物一顆, 猶一頭也)，譬如： 結在枝頭上的果子(e.g.  一顆櫻桃, 可以從枝上拔掉), 長在齶上的牙齒(e.g., 一顆門牙, 可以拔掉), 長在頸上的頭(e.g., 一顆腦袋, 可以砍掉 ), 突出表面的釘子 (e.g., 一顆眼中釘, 可以拔掉；一顆螺絲釘 vs. *一粒螺絲釘), 突出表面的腫瘤 (e.g., 一顆痣 vs. *一粒痣).

概念一致性：量詞的取決應與整句表達的概念相一致, 譬如, 「上齶冒出顆牙來」(cf. 冒出顆頭來；突出於表面)比「冒出粒牙來」更貼切.「粒」多指已脫粒(脫穗成粒, 如一粒玉米)或已與主體分離之物。一粒牙聽起來像是已掉落的牙。

「頭」通常是球型, 所以「顆」經常(但不必定)指圓物(六書故：凡圓物以顆計).


----------

